
Ask HN: First side project, What should he use? - tmaly
Aside from google maps,  are there any other great examples of mapping software that runs right inside a mobile browser?<p>I am helping a friend get started in a side project, and he is looking for the simplest possible way to start making something with maps that will work on the phone browser.
======
srblanch
I've used Leaflet in the past. It is pretty simple to setup and use.

